# Small project turned into major overhaul



## Just_Chuck (Feb 15, 2017)

I got bored and thought why not look under the decks and see whats there. Was just going to replace the screws because they rusted out, not a bad plan at all.
Oops! Long story short...replacing screws has turned into:

1.New screws
2.New carpet
3.New wood 
4.New foam
5.New storage
6.Modifications here and there
7.New Helix 5 si (Why not)
8.More than likely a New Stereo
9.New circuit breaker panel
10.Many new tools 
11.New headaches
12.New nicks and cuts on hands
13.New aluminum in bow
14.New live well and cooler drain hoses
15.New seats 4 of them
Etc.....

So far, what my wife doesn't know won't hurt her. And as long as she stays out of the garage I will not need a New family.
I don't have any before pictures but I do have in progress ones.

The link below is to my google drive folder with pictures and video of the project so far:

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B55nZGNVJWhcYW9LZEFaYUNCY1E?usp=sharing

Wish me luck!

Chuck


----------



## mrdrh99 (Feb 16, 2017)

:LOL2: 

Sound just like me!


----------



## Just_Chuck (Feb 19, 2017)

Bow before and after shots


----------



## edwonbass (Feb 19, 2017)

Ahh yes, I once thought that I would just buy an old used boat and replace the carpet. :lol: 

As soon as you pull that first screw out, it's all over. What you intend to do in a couple of of weekends turns into a couple of months.


----------



## Just_Chuck (Feb 19, 2017)

edwonbass said:


> Ahh yes, I once thought that I would just buy an old used boat and replace the carpet. [emoji38]
> 
> As soon as you pull that first screw out, it's all over. What you intend to do in a couple of of weekends turns into a couple of months.


Definitely more than I thought I would be doing. But, I should be done in a few days, hopefully not months. Fishing starts in April. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Feb 20, 2017)

Ha Ha Looks like my list.

See, fishing all year around sometimes keeps one from starting major projects. 

Better MOVE South. 

richg99


----------



## Just_Chuck (Feb 20, 2017)

richg99 said:


> Ha Ha Looks like my list.
> 
> See, fishing all year around sometimes keeps one from starting major projects.
> 
> ...


No way, and give up all this ice and snow? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Feb 20, 2017)

Where are you? Not in your profile.


----------



## Just_Chuck (Feb 20, 2017)

Pennsylvania, Pocono mountains 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Feb 20, 2017)

*"Pennsylvania, Pocono mountains "*

Brrrrr.... (I lived in Chicago for the first 40 years)

If you choose to put your general location in your Profile, you might find a close-by helping hand or fishing partner some day.

richg99


----------



## Just_Chuck (Feb 22, 2017)

richg99 said:


> *"Pennsylvania, Pocono mountains "*
> 
> Brrrrr.... (I lived in Chicago for the first 40 years)
> 
> ...


Will do as soon as I figure out how to. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Just_Chuck (Mar 2, 2017)

Well, not sure what it's cost so far. Not really sure if I want to. But now I have a local fabricator building an aluminum t molding for me because a friend of mine convinced me to do things a little bit differently. That's $50, plus just ordered some stainless piano hinges another $40. Not to mention the $35 I spent on polyethylene foam (which really is a great deal). Or the $5 for new navigation lights. Uggh, I hope the wife doesn't find out. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Mar 2, 2017)

* hope the wife doesn't find out*

Just name the boat "The Other Woman".... She'll understand.

Oh, and pack your fishing gear for the get-a-way.

Ha Ha richg99


----------



## Just_Chuck (Mar 2, 2017)

Most of the old foam I took out looked like this or worse. Easily 100 pounds of worthlessness.






Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Mar 2, 2017)

You have to wonder how many boats weigh way too much due to wet foam.

richg99


----------



## Just_Chuck (Mar 2, 2017)

How much do new boats cost? Might have been cheaper. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Just_Chuck (Mar 2, 2017)

What my next boat will be after this project.





Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Just_Chuck (Mar 11, 2017)

Found a good source for polyethylene foam. Ebay has a guy sells it precut into several different sizes and thicknesses. Free Shipping! !

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Just_Chuck (Mar 11, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Just_Chuck (Mar 11, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Just_Chuck (Apr 2, 2017)

Was hoping to be finished by now, I'm close though. All the decks are in. Hatches are done. Stereo system is in. All wiring is done. Just painted a bit today thought I'd share a few pictures.






























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Apr 2, 2017)

Very nice. Keep it up.


----------



## Just_Chuck (Apr 9, 2017)

Almost done ￼








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Apr 9, 2017)

Just so you know.....Ha Ha....they are never REALLY "Done"!

Ha Ha richg99


----------



## Just_Chuck (Apr 9, 2017)

I hope you're joking. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Apr 9, 2017)

He's not. My threads title is "I think I'm finally done" ...... its two years old and going 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just_Chuck (Apr 9, 2017)

Garmin up and running





Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Just_Chuck (Apr 10, 2017)

Only 2 more things to do!





Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Just_Chuck (Apr 18, 2017)

Boat is complete as of the 14th, took it out on the 15th all is ship shape. No leaks, radio works great, fish weren't biting though. Caught a pickerel but couldn't land him going to have to try a shallower lake or get bigger lures etc...
I'll post finished pics as soon as I get some. Lighting in my garage is crappy. Should have took pictures when I had it out.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 18, 2017)

Well done. Nothing like a maiden voyage after reconstruction.

Re fish...They are there someplace. They only eat when they are hungry. Keep at it 
Richg99


----------



## overboard (Apr 18, 2017)

Looking good!
Heck to them pickerel  the shad are in the river now, not the best eating but smoked they are pretty darn good, put up a decent fight, and are fun to catch. You don't have far to go!


----------



## Tbthwacker (Apr 18, 2017)

I am onto my 3rd tin boat trying to be contempt. It is a Lowe Bass Catcher Pro I use at Promised Land, Lake Wallenpaupack and Beltsville. Pocono resident.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 18, 2017)

Ha ha, don't you love spell fixers?

I am often in contempt, but not so often content.

D#$& computers.


----------



## overboard (Apr 18, 2017)

Tbthwacker said:


> I am onto my 3rd tin boat trying to be contempt. It is a Lowe Bass Catcher Pro I use at Promised Land, Lake Wallenpaupack and Beltsville. Pocono resident.



Me too, only I didn't get rid of the first two!!!! #-o 
One is for bigger water, one is for smaller lakes, and one is a jet for the river, I realized that's the only way to be content! :lol:


----------



## Just_Chuck (Apr 18, 2017)

overboard said:


> Looking good!
> Heck to them pickerel [emoji14] the shad are in the river now, not the best eating but smoked they are pretty darn good, put up a decent fight, and are fun to catch. You don't have far to go!


Are shad really boney and hard to clean? They are nearby, I hear they are around Easton now.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Just_Chuck (Apr 18, 2017)

Tbthwacker said:


> I am onto my 3rd tin boat trying to be contempt. It is a Lowe Bass Catcher Pro I use at Promised Land, Lake Wallenpaupack and Beltsville. Pocono resident.


The maiden voyage was at Beltsville. I want to try wallenpaupack next. Shad, I hear you catch from the shore.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## overboard (Apr 18, 2017)

REALLY BONEY! Like I said, I gave some to a guy I know that smoked them and they were pretty good, meat pulled right off the bones.
I guarantee that shad are above the water gap, and yes shad can be caught from both the shore and from a boat. Much easier in a boat, just anchor and let flutter spoons or shad darts hang out the back or you can even troll for them, much better than making a ton of casts.


----------



## Just_Chuck (Apr 18, 2017)

Cool,when we going? Your boat or mine?

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## overboard (Apr 18, 2017)

I want to get up there, no time, don't ever go on pension! :shock: :lol: 
Got a new frig delivered today, tomorrow need to change oil in a Z-turn, Fri PPL is picking up the old frig, need to mow, need to mount the jet, then turkey opens and then walleyes open, plus a few other things, not enough hrs. in the day! It's tough, but I'll somehow manage!!!! :LOL2:


----------



## Just_Chuck (Apr 19, 2017)

overboard said:


> I want to get up there, no time, don't ever go on pension! :shock: :lol:
> Got a new frig delivered today, tomorrow need to change oil in a Z-turn, Fri PPL is picking up the old frig, need to mow, need to mount the jet, then turkey opens and then walleyes open, plus a few other things, not enough hrs. in the day! It's tough, but I'll somehow manage!!!! :LOL2:




I hear ya, I'm trying to finish all my spring stuff before next week. You ever go to Nockamixon? I have a 35 hp motor, says you can only have a 20 or less so I guess I can't go there.


----------



## overboard (Apr 19, 2017)

Only been there once, mainly fish Beltzville, the Delaware, and occasionally Wallenpaupack. 
Funny, I probably wouldn't even need a boat, my fishing buddy has two and we use his boat 99% of the time. You know how that goes though, I get rid of mine and he would get mad at me and I would be high and dry! LOL At least if something happened to his one boat that we mainly use we have backups. I bought the jet to be able to fish more of the river, not absolutely necessary but if you want to access a lot of the river without damaging a prop or the lower unit it's a good investment.


----------



## Just_Chuck (Jun 12, 2017)

Finally took a few pictures of the finished project















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Just_Chuck (Jun 12, 2017)

Sorry I took so long. Been fishing 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Jun 12, 2017)

*Been fishing *

Only legitimate excuse...... Ha Ha 

Looks good. richg99


----------

